# Say hello to my little friend



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've been looking for a G43 for a while now and found one today that caught me eye..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice...is that like a composite stock or what?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the frame is polymer (some 1911 goons will say plastic, you know who you are), the slide is steel and MOST moving parts are steel. i double checked to make sure it wasnt some kind of brown paint, nope, the polymer frame color is tan all the way thru. never seen a tan one, i had to have it!!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I like.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

That plastic thing is cool! I like the color too. It's the same color Abbie leaves in the yard.  
Sincerely yours,
Goon


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

ezbite said:


> the frame is polymer (some 1911 goons will say plastic, you know who you are), the slide is steel and MOST moving parts are steel. i double checked to make sure it wasnt some kind of brown paint, nope, the polymer frame color is tan all the way thru. never seen a tan one, i had to have it!!


Very cool.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Will you be able to use that new weight on a drop shot? 

J/K... Been looking at em for awhile now.. Price's seem to be all over the board though.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Dovans said:


> Will you be able to use that new weight on a drop shot?
> 
> J/K... Been looking at em for awhile now.. Price's seem to be all over the board though.


 look and you will be lost like #obk


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> That plastic thing is cool! I like the color too. It's the same color Abbie leaves in the yard.
> Sincerely yours,
> Goon


 you should see.... it has bullits too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> you should see.... it has bullits too


Some how i knew he'd be back...I get anchors You get Doogie poo


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice looking gun, My Son just bought a shield in 9MM the other day, kind of looking forward to running a mag through it myself.


----------

